# welsh d temperaments - your opinions please



## dorito (29 June 2011)

I quite fancy either a welsh d or a connie, I want a nice safe hack/school horse who can carry a bit of weight, and don't really like anything over 14.2. Also, it's shallow I know, but would like one that pleases the eye.

Really like the way some of the welshies are put together and they are way cheaper than connies.

But, whilst I've not heard much bad about connies (other than some can be spooky) there do seem to be divided opinions re the welshies' temperaments.

I know ultimately it's all down to individual ponies but, in your experience, are the nice, amenable, safe welsh d's in a really tiny minority or reasonably common?

Also seen people say on the forum that there would be certain bloodlines to avoid/look for - would appreciate a PM if you have any thoughts.
thanks


----------



## competitiondiva (29 June 2011)

I know pure welshies can be like marmite you either gel with them or you don't they have character, flair and ability, but aren't everyone's cup of tea.  I have a welsh partbred, how much of his temperament is from the welsh I can't say but he is the easiest, sweetest, and most laid back lad I've ever known and to say he's only 2 years old he is amazing, this is a pic of him... as you can see he also has the looks, so a perfect combination!! A partbred maybe an option?


----------



## *hic* (29 June 2011)

I've had one of the hysterical kind and one that was so laid back he was horizontal.

The hysterical one was the better performer, far quicker thinking and intelligent but the laid back one was much easier to live with and to actually compete because you knew what you were getting each time he went out.

Great fun though, both of them, and lovely people to have about the place.


----------



## jrp204 (29 June 2011)

We had a pure 'D' who could be an absolute pig, would try to climb out of the stable and be extremely bolshie. We are not novices and he really tried us! When he was going well, he went beautifully.
I know you can't generalise about a breed but I must admit it would have to be a very special D for me to have another pure bred.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (29 June 2011)

We've had Section D & found him to be pretty stubborn & was a little lazy as well. He seemed to suffer from 'Little Man Syndrome' & was pushy & bolshy. It may have been him in particular but that's how he was. We eventually got a New Forest & he was marvelous. He could do almost everything really well & his attitude to work was also good.

We've never had a Connie, but friends have. They can turn their 'hoof' to anything & are willing to please & very trainable.

Given the choice I would have Connie or New Forest in preference to a Section D. This is purely personal, I don't dislike Section D just that I prefer the others.


----------



## w1bbler (29 June 2011)

1 of mine is a welsh D - unknown blood lines (she was born before passports were compulsory). Whilst I love her to bits, she can be bolshy / opinionated if allowed. Very forward going, leaps about a bit when she thinks its time for a gallop & can keep going for ages, but somehow always feels safe. Would not want anything else - she is my horse of a lifetime.
She is also the bravest jumper - I'm have no confidence jumping & am a firm believer in keeping all 4 feet close to the ground, but she has other ideas. Taken her clear round jumping a few times & whilst I have a panick on board looking at scary fillers etc she just takes matters into her own hooves & pops beautifully over the jumps, whilst I shut my eyes & hope


----------



## Flame_ (29 June 2011)

They're tricky, generally speaking, and when compared to the other native breeds. Not very tricky, just not straightforward. If you like being kept on your toes and having to put some thought into riding, Welsh Ds are great. If you want something forgiving without too many ideas of its own, most Welsh Ds wouldn't fit the bill IMO. Older Ds that have been well educated can be great horses for all sorts of riders, but so many are screwed up because they are more horse than people bargain for.


----------



## BBH (29 June 2011)

I have a welsh D who has just turned 4 and is being backed and he is amazing. He is not a chunky leg in each corner type and is finer but looks super under saddle, when muscled up he'll be stunning, and I say that as a WB lover.

I don't know lots of welsh D's but people who do have them absolutely love them and I think if you find the right one you'll have a friend for life. They can take advantage and I wouldn't say they'd be great for a novice without support but for a fun, loyal all rounder for someone who knows what they're doing they're great.

I've heard New Forests can be very stubborn and where I am you can buy them for the price of a pint so that kind of puts me off.


----------



## showqa (29 June 2011)

Generalising, I would say that Section D's can be a handful. They can have amazing movement, very clever and so long as you are confident with ample time to put into them, you can have a lot of fun. Personally, I think they are gorgeous and quite the head turner, but if you want a horse that's rather less maintenance (mentally I'm talking about) a Connie would be more suitable.

I'd choose the D because they're quite a bit like PRE's (I think they may even have PRE in them somewhere)  - and I have one of those.


----------



## SavingGrace (29 June 2011)

I have a quirky section d part bred!  She is very pleasing on the eyes and very laid back but you have to remain one step ahead of her at all times whether on the ground or under saddle as she can and will chance her luck lol!


----------



## SillyFilly (29 June 2011)

I have a 3yo Cefncoch filly. Shes amazing!!

Shes pushed every boundry ever set, she thinks shes always right.....she has character coming out of her ears!! 

Shes barged me, flattened me against walls, shoved me (flying across yard!!), dragged me, planted.....

BUT, we worked on it...and now have a mutual respect. Shes loving and affectionate, loyal (will choose me over field mates), we have trust (she looks to me for confidence)......

AND, well, I reckon, pretty damn georgeous...

Good luck with your decision...I wouldnt swap my welshie for the world!!


----------



## mrogers (29 June 2011)

You either love or hate welshies. I CANNOT stand it when people say get a nice cob for a first pony. They often tend to be fiery, opinionated and arrogant. You either get on with them or you don't. A common problem with D's in inbreeding as studs tend to like a few bloodlines and keep to them which I think counts for a lot in their temperment. Having said that they are advertised as the best ride and drive pony in the world and as far as versitilty goes you cant get much better.

Eventhough I have welshies, the best horse I have had was a connie. Very kind and genuine


----------



## pixiebee (29 June 2011)

My sister has a welsh D and he has always been quite spooky and when he was younger, used to bolt on a panic quite a bit. As he has gotten older he has improved. My sister in law bought a welsh D and she was very flighty. She was also a rearer when she didnt want to do something but was a gem to handle from the ground. My sister also has a connie who is very stubborn and mareish (maybe the geldings are better?) Ive got a new forest and I cannot fault him, he is super calm in traffic/open fields/jumping/driving/to handle. You can get newforests quite cheap and ive seen some 14.1 / 2's around.


----------



## brigantia (29 June 2011)

The general stereotype is that Connies are a lot easier than Welshies, but I've known horses of both breeds who were absolute handfuls. I think it depends a lot on the individual horse. You buy an individual, not a breed!

That said, I love my partbred Welsh D and wouldn't trade her for anything. She's very clever, quirky, and can be challenging, but makes up for it by being so damn cute and cuddly and affectionate.


----------



## joeanne (29 June 2011)

Swings and roundabouts. We have one here thats the safest pony in the world, can do just about anything with her, then a section D (Nebo lines) thats an absolute fruit loop!


----------



## tobysg (29 June 2011)

Mine is extremely excitable and willing. She will give most things a try and although she 'misbehaves' its either due to being excited about what we are doing or scared/inexperienced. 
She has a kind nature, would never try to harm her rider or get anyone off and is always eager to please. she thrives on praise and loves to be told how brilliant she is. 
Although her schooling needs work, everything she does in the school is simply her trying to please me. 
She does sometimes goes off in her own bubble and does her own thing when being ridden, it's rather bizarre. I have to either shout her name or half halt to remind her that I am there and we are doing work! 
She's beautiful and flashy, and enjoys showing off how well she can move! 

I've had two and would not hesitate to get another one. 
They are all different though and I do not think it is fair to make assumptions about a breed, as there are many chilled out D's around. 
Mine is just a prime example of a hot headed one.


----------



## Megibo (29 June 2011)

I have a D from Nebo, Derwen and Brenin lines-and not a whisper of inbreeding anywhere! 






She's 100% temperament wise you can do ANYTHING to her, bath clip load etc etc etc and if you want to stick your finger in her ear or up her nose she couldn't care less! (not that i do but its happened by accident before). Forward going but safe. 
can also turn her hoof to anything. SOMETIMES she's very cuddly and affectionate  

downsides: not suitable for the younger rider, she was bought for me when she was 6 and i was 11 and it took a year and a half and lessons before we 'clicked'.
very bolshy if you let them although mine learnt manners and once they know them they're a pleasure to be around. 
have to ride very quietly or she'll get very fizzy and get on her toes however if she starts messing about i.e napping/bucking you give her a smack/growl and then she works with no issues whatsoever.


i've also found that once you get that bond with them a D they wont easily forget it! 
my friend has a connie that can do abit of everything however he's very very sensitive, takes off alot and can be a twit generally. but i like him! so it depends on the individual and what sort of horse you like.


----------



## mrogers (29 June 2011)

Maesmynach lines are nearly always 15hh +, Yarty lines are always sharp. Rotherdale breeds nice small typey ponies,I've only seen 2 but both bolt at the drop of a hat. Nebo and Derwen are very popular as are Trevallion


----------



## soulfull (29 June 2011)

If you don' tmind a horse that you have to watch every minute and are strict enough to make sure the 'line' is NEVER crossed no matter how distracted you are, then fine.

They are strong willed, exceptionally intelligent and use it against you.

Often aged 4 to 6 they are darlings,  6th year is very often the worst!

After always having welshies I now have a young WB and believe me as much as I love the WC I would never have another one!!  Just too much hard work


----------



## brigantia (29 June 2011)

i've also found that once you get that bond with them a D they wont easily forget it!
		
Click to expand...

This! 

There's no love like that Welshy love!


----------



## dorito (29 June 2011)

Drooling at all the photos - they're all beautiful.

Probably should have said in my OP that I have had an arab mare, she was lovely most ways but was spooky and quirky - I totally adore arabs but am too old to go there again!

I would say I'm a kind, educated rider though no pretensions to being any great shakes, but I do always try...blame myself before blaming the horse. But I'm not strong or brave and don't want to have to sort out any nastiness/vices.


----------



## Ebbw (29 June 2011)

I have ridden other breeds (Connie, PRE, luso, TB) in my lessons and have ridden my friend's arab a few times, but apart from that my 26yrs of riding has been on the backs of section C's and D's and their crosses.

I love them. there's yet to be one I thoroughly dislike. They've all had more good points than bad.
They've also all been very different in their ways.

My own is:
Responsive and quick to learn and enjoys doing things he can understand but can be a little awkward taking on board new ideas. He can be turned off easily by wrong handling which can either make him angry or nervous. He does need consistent, clear handling otherwise he will test the boundaries but as long as you uphold the rules he is very good. Can be spooky and reactive.

Others I have ridden for my friend:

-Manners on ground were immpeccable. Not phased by new surroundings. Jumped like a stag. Could be tense and whizzy and needed a sympathetic and balanced rider. Could be a little strong (probably due to the lack of balance). very willing and game, a real trier.


-So laid back he was horizontal, a big softie. As a three year old you could put a novice on his back and he'd just trundle along calmly and unquestioning. Capable of more if you focussed him.

- An absolute daydreamer. Loves attention, loves being in the thick of it. Phased by nothing. Unless you're insistent two gears outwardbound slow pace and return leg power walk! Proper trekker mentality! Willing to do more with strict (but sympathetic handling).

I realise that sounds like a bunch of dating agency ads, but it may give an idea of the variation in personalities out there.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 June 2011)

I have a WPB - she's 3/4 Section D and 1/4 Appaloosa.  She is homebred, and when she was two years old and up until we backed her a couple of months ago at rising four, I would cheerfully have given her away!  She never did anything really naughty, but she is very in your face, pushy, busy, can't stand still type.  She's changed a lot since being backed - under saddle she is a kick along ride, and very sane.  I think I've hacked her out about 25 times, and she's spooked three times, spun and trotted off a couple of strides, but that's it, takes traffic in her stride etc etc.  I've been really surprised at the difference, and now certainly wouldn't give her to anyone!







And this was her on her third hack - we broke her by hacking her, we have no school, so she was straight out onto byways and roads.


----------



## POLLDARK (29 June 2011)

My experience of Sec D s is limited to two. Never again, even as a gift. Both were good looking, very good paces etc but very volatile to the point of being dangerous at times.. Very likely to explode at competitions & blow all the training out of the window. Go for the Connie or better still a New Forest who are good all rounders, really good at jumping & dressage.


----------



## Megibo (29 June 2011)

brigantia said:



			This! 

There's no love like that Welshy love!
		
Click to expand...

mmhmm! specially when you gotta work for it/earn it  admittedly would have been nice if she'd given in before 1.5 years but if i'm honest i wasnt feeling the love for her either


----------



## foxeefilly1 (29 June 2011)

ive got a 3 year old, whilst he is the most gorgeous looking horse, he's a pig sometimes. only an owner would love him! Hes very bolshy/dominant in the field with other horses/animals, hes a pig around food with other horses and will overstep the mark if you just give an inch. He's very loving and cheeky though and i love him to bits (hate him sometimes though!) He's with me for life and i will overcome anything he throws at me. Ive backed him as a 3 year old as he knows his strength. Obviously only quietly worked with him, and as i have no school it has all been done in the paddock and on the lanes. He has been absolutely fantastic to back and has thrown no problems at me yet, he absolutely loves going out and physically droops if you turn him for home. He's had no company to ride out with as none of the others are broken, so this is a positive thing for him as he will now hack out alone, albeit with a walker alongside. He will be turned away until next spring, when he is physically ready for more schooling. A welsh owner is definately a certain type of person, they react very badly to aggressiveness and most will fight you all the way, however once a bond is created there is no other like it.


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 June 2011)

Quite literally, I sold mine to the first person with a fiver!    She was a rather headstrong, opinionated, cheeky feisty mare - with a brave heart and a rather impressive stamp.  Jumped for fun, but usually out of fields when you didn't want her to....


----------



## foxeefilly1 (29 June 2011)

sometimes i think to myself should i just bloody sell him! when he's being a pain and im too tired etc to deal with him i think of this, but he then blows in my face and all is forgiven, also the fact he's had 5 homes in his 3 short years makes me feel sorry for him , mayb thats telling me something though! lol


----------



## kbsaff (29 June 2011)

Hooligan, Sounds like I've got your D's clone! By Derwen Replica and like a small child with ADHD!


----------



## Damnation (29 June 2011)

You get good and bad in every breed. I knew one Welsh D who was a fantastic 1st ridden, 14.1hh, looked after you, completely safe hacking alone, in company, at gallop, or just a walk through open spaces. He won quite a bit out competing too.

Also knew a Welsh C cross Welsh D. Don't get me wrong he did well for his owner but only she could ride him, he was very sharp. Took her 2 years to get her legs on him. Hunting boiled his brain and left him with a complex.. However she Evented him, schooled him to Medium Dressage and he would hack anywhere alone or in compant. Taught her to be a good rider but you always had to be so quiet around him. If you were mucking out around him you couldn't stroke him while you were holding the shavings fork, he would freak!

As with any horse purchase, you know what you want and what you like. It is then a case of finding a horse that suits your ability and needs.

Good luck.

ETA: I know quite a few connies too. Same applies above, they can be sane or complete eejits! And I know of both, again its a case of finding a horse you click with, it could end up being something completely different to what you want. (I went horse shopping for a cob a few years ago, a good all rounder, something safe, been there done that, 7 years old at least. Came back with a 14.3 TB 4 year old.. she did grow to 15.2hh!!)


----------



## DJ (29 June 2011)

I have a welsh D cross ... wouldn`t change him for the world. 

He is "special" ... in a pat on the head kind of way  and he has challenged everything i ever thought i knew about horses ... and then some lol ... But the bond we have is one in a million and i wouldn`t change it for the world .... even if he can be reet royal buggar at times


----------



## missyme10 (29 June 2011)

I've a 2 year old section D filly.
I got her at 9 months old and come the spring with her I thought OMG what have I bought. She was a horror, charging me down in the field, double barrelling me, booted me in the face almost knocking me out, and was just generally a complete cow.

Now at 2, she's truely wonderful, through the bad times I stood up to her and no matter what she threw at me I showed no fear and I now not only have her respect, but the bond between us is very strong.

I absolutely adore her, wouldn't swap her for any horse and she is my horse of a life time  
She is also a good looking filly and she floats in trot, has an amazing canter.
Section D to me is by far the best breed around, but not for the faint hearted x


----------



## Brandy (29 June 2011)

If I were you I would start looking at both breeds (although i wouldn;t I woudlhave a welsh....) but you know what I mean - there are good and bad in both. 

I have most experience with welsh, have had a mare with Parc lines, stunning, chunky, flashy, anyone could ride her if they could cope withthe trot, snaffle mouth 100%

Another mare, had as a youngster, also good as gold, easy to back and ride away, another one that was anyones ride. 

Another mare........gorgeous, flighty, bit nervous but easy enough for a reasonably confident rider.

Current gelding - inbred to a ridiculous level, badly started in life, and can be difficult to ride when upset, but on the other hand can be a complete donkey when chilled. Could EASILY go bad in the wrong hands.

Re connies - overpriced and have known several that were not right in the head - and I don;t mean in the same way as welsh. Welsh can be bargy and bolshy but these connies were agressive - one didn't like clipping and took his owners front teeth out with a hoof strike. Any of the welshs I have known would have pulled back and legged it.


----------



## pottamus (29 June 2011)

I love my lad to bits but he is a lot of hard work at times. He is the most trying horse I have ever had but once I understood him and found the right way to deal with him we have had an easier life all round. He is a bolshy firey type that can be a plod one minute and then turn into a fire breathing dragon at nothing very much, the next! I have learn't the hard way but he is the most loyal and tuned in to you horse I will ever have too.
Would not swop him for anything...so much character and personality.


----------



## welshcobmad (29 June 2011)

I love mine to bits & love my D's but my god they can be hard work! He's stroppy, opinionated, has an attitude & stubborn but same time will hack alone, affectionate, loves his jumping & has bags of character - everything I want.

Typical him - show on the Sunday just gone, put him in the 2ft as a warm up for the 2ft 3 - he refused point blank to jump after the first fence even a simple pole!!!! Could have shot him!!!!! lol Just because HE couldn't be bothered!!!!! Yet he's jumping over 3ft over scary fillers at home, even the previous day.

But that's D's!


----------



## Ladybird (29 June 2011)

I have a Section D and he is my horse of a lifetime.

After having a massive confidence knock by my old TB mare he's rebuilt it 100x over, and I've gone from being a wuss about jumping (all my life!) to happily jumping a 90cm spread.

I got him as a 6yo that had only been cut 6months previously, v. green to riding as had been mainly driven and he's never put a foot wrong, even after time off over xmas with the snow.
He's never sick or sorry, always fit and ready to go, and can go all day if you ask him to!
He has his 'stereotypical D' days, gets a bit pig headed but had NEVER done anything to worry/unnerve me, and these are few and far between.

From my experience I couldn't recommend them enough, his only downfall is that he sweats like a beast!!


----------



## fatpiggy (29 June 2011)

My girl is a part bred (unknown breeding but possibly arab or anglo) D and maybe being a chestnut mare doesn't help  but she is too intelligent for her own good, sharp, wouldn't stop going full pelt until you got off, phenomenal memory, at least for places we ever had a gallop across, stubborn, opinionated, bossy, predictably unpredictable, speed-obsessed, exasperating and definitely not for the faint-hearted, but the gentlest to handle, fantastic with small children, not at all mareish and never ever bucked or reared under saddle (couldn't say the same for lunging though).  I never wanted a boring horse and boy I most definitely didn't get one.  You have to be several steps ahead of them or they will get the upper hand and it doesn't pay to get in a fight with one because you ain't going to win. Mine ALWAYS has the last word which usually means nipping my bum as I turn away after giving her a verbal dressing down.  I wouldn't swap her for the world.


----------



## tabithakat64 (29 June 2011)

I have one unregistered Welsh D and one Welsh D x TB who I love to pieces. 
However both can be bolshy, opinionated and challenging but are also talented and very rewarding.
Welsh D's are like marmite you either love them or hate them. 
Each and every Welsh D I've known have been similar to my too regardless of the breeding.


----------



## Angelz (29 June 2011)

My D's brill!

Green but not spooky, hes curious and brave.
Lets you know when hes not happy but not nasty.
Lovely looking and movement, love watching his cobby trot when free lunging
14'2 but strong enough to carry me.
Snaffle and great brakes (very sensitive mouth)
Really fast fun trot.

Once they trust and bond with you they are amazing


----------



## fleabitten (29 June 2011)

Got to say, if you want a quiet life,I wouldn't go there! I had a chestnut welsh d mare on loan with a view to buy and she was never the same two days running and was a terrible kicker. i didn't ever get anything back from her in terms of affection either, though maybe I didn't have her long enough to form a bond. She was certainly full of attitude and I was not sorry to see her go back to her owner.
i went on to find my lovely arab gelding, who is just a poppet. Ties up outside the pub for hours on end, perfect to handle- a complete gentleman. If you have had an arab before, it might be worth looking again- there are some lovely geldings going on Arabian lines and for very little money, whereas welshies tend to be somewhat pricier.


----------



## Echo Bravo (29 June 2011)

Well mine is a food fanatic, cheeky chappie, impatient, spooky.


----------



## Piglet (29 June 2011)

Personally I don't think that  welsh D is a novice horse, they can be very sharp with a warped sense if humour, also they can be very strong.  If you want an example of their temprement, take a look at any M&M class at a show, especially at county level and you will see why they are not always nice quiet hacks.  Don't get me wrong, get a good one and they are stunning looking horses and fantastic movers I think they are great.


----------



## dogcalleddill (29 June 2011)

I've just become the very very proud owner of a Welsh D mare. I was actually looking for a connie gelding ;-). I've been researching her breeding and in the early 1900s it seems there was an alarming amount of inbreeding . But all her bits are in the right place and she only has one head 

Only had her a couple of weeks but my impression so far is that she's very sweet, friendly, well-mannered and is a very quick learner. She's also very impatient and a total fidget but to be fair she is only a baby. Oh, and she's absolutely stunning


----------



## Pat10 (29 June 2011)

I haven't read all the posts, so I apologise if I'm repeating anything.

Years ago, when I was considering buying a D, a dealer who bought them un-handled, said they were great, providing you gave them a thrashing to begin with. Now I don't hold with this horrifying statement but.......you certainly have to lay down the ground rules in no uncertain terms!!!

I did buy my D - a totally unruly 3 yo who had succeded in terrifting her owners. I spent the first week literally with a stick in one hand, and carrots in the other (talk about carrot/stick!). She became the most fantastic horse I ever owned - but would always test out someone new.

So - great horses, but not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Hollyberry (29 June 2011)

I have one of each, both are 15.1, the Welsh D is a pleasure to do anything with, he is kind, good tempered, safe to hack out and very affectionate, a joy to take to shows and very handsome to boot.  The connie is very cheeky, adorable but naughty but again safe and sensible to hack and do anything with.  Neither of them have any real quirks and I couldn't choose between them, they are both fabulous.  I have always been a connie fan and have had three and was put off buying a Welsh D because of all the stories of them being fiery but I am so happy I ignored all of it and just judged him as he was.  I think a lot of Welsh's get a bad start and are not taught manners and schooled properly at an early age.  Mine was brought on by a girl who put a lot of time and patience into making sure he was a joy to have around and she did everything with him, quite successfully too.  he is not the fastest thing on four legs but fast enough for me!


----------



## JenniferS (29 June 2011)

Rhea is extremely, extremely stubborn but so unbelievably brave too. She's also very intelligent, and must have her own way (not happening!) so you've got to be firm with her or else she'll walk right over you. Trying to catch her in the field is a pain, you need to plan what you're going to do to get her in, but keep alternating or else she knows what you're going to do and hatches an escape route!


----------



## Syrah (29 June 2011)

I'm feeling quite lucky with my Welsh D.

She's a 15.2 registered Sec D, Burnmoor lines, 7 years old.  She has great stable manners, does need a stern word every now and then but would never harm me, always aware of where I am and my space.  Needs the occasional reminder of manners when putting her tea in to wait.

She has tried it on being led, but again, a strong word, dually headcollar and she's fine.  A flick with the lead rope if she decides to plant does the trick.

She takes care of her rider, goes back a level when I'm riding and I'm nervous until I've settled then she's forward going, responsive, brave.

She hacks alone, isn't spooky but does yell her head off to the other horses on the yard when on her way back.  I don't hack her out at the moment, but a girl who is horseless at the moment does.

There is a little bit of a bank going into our school.  One day my foot slipped and landed where she was about to put her hoof, she felt my foot and moved her hoof instantly.

She does have her moments, mainly when she's in season but that's a mare thing rather than a Welsh D thing.  She's very green with ground work, but we have a great instructor helping with that.

She has fabulous paces, very comfortable to ride and although I'm suffering from confidence issues at the moment (not from anything she's done), she's my horse of a lifetime.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (29 June 2011)

My D mare who has just turned 4 is one of the sweetest and laid back of horses I've come across, she is not like your typical Welsh D though.  Yes she can be a bit spooky but even then she doesn't do much, she's not sharp, excitable, doesn't hot up or pull but is very intelligent and gets things straight away.  She's very people orientated and loves to please.


----------



## superpony (29 June 2011)

My guy is mostly welsh d.

He can be very rude, bargy and independent. But he is the most sweet and lovely guy when he wants to be. Despite acting independent and often having the not bothered attitude, when he was very poorly I had to sit with him in his stable as he just wanted to stay next to me and would whinny for me constantly if I left him!

He is very honest, will do anything for me and always gives that extra 10% when out competing. Hes currently doing Novice level dressage.

Personally I love their cheeky temperments and how intelligent they are. If you get a good one they are stars!


----------



## jadelovescassie (29 June 2011)

This is my Welsh Sec D, she's 14.2hh. She is about every character mixed into one pony! Some days she can be calm and loving and sweet, other days she can be fast on her feet and a little bossy, and other days she can just be a plain stroppy mare. I think Welshies are amazing personally, they're good all rounders who are strong and can jump well, but they can also be very gentle.... and I think Cassie is the best thing since sliced bread... but then I am biased  You can see both her excited and loving side here...


----------



## zara-jayne1976 (29 June 2011)

I got my welsh section D Chestnut roan mare at 7mths, she is now 10 and by far the easiest horse I have ever had. A real leg at each corner type, 15hh.  Did all the ground work, first time i ever sat on her she just turned her head to see what or who was on her back, asked her to walk on and that was as exciting as it got.

Brilliant in all traffic, on forest box shoe, jumps 3ft for fun great xc, not so bothered with schooling, a love with the other horses. Not at all hot headed, always been very sensible. maybe a little lazy if she can get away with it.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (29 June 2011)

They are what you make them. (Just hope some plum hasn't ruined them before you get there)

Yes they can be sharp and try it on but this is more to do with intelligence than anything. I find as a breed most are super smart. If you treat them firmly but with respect you get so much out of them.

If anyone tried to 'beat' my D them the heels would get well and truley dug in. If im in a bad mood and a bit sharp I find he starts to ignore me or will manage to place his hoof on my toe and put his whole weight on it. Trust me he knows he does it but its as if he's saying 'oi, chill ya beans mum and don't take your bad day out on me' 

If your a chilled person who loves a bit of fun and cheek then go for a D.

I would also consider a New Forest. They are great ponies and tend to be a bit more forgiving.


----------



## kelly_s1 (29 June 2011)

I had a welshie when I was 10, had him 5 years and he was the best pony in the world, could do everything with him apart from load as he was a rescue pony that had some issues, i done dressage, jumping, gymkhana, cross country and hacking

I then bought my own last year and would never go back, he is so cheeky, likes his cuddles, very pretty, he has had to learn some manners mind you but we are getting there, he has a nice jump, hacks, loads, can clip.

They are lovely horses but you either love or dislike them.

Here's my boy


----------



## Cheiro1 (29 June 2011)

My D is my soul mate.

She is quirky, can be fizzy, bouncy, stubborn, strong and very sharp. But she has a lovely movement, a heart of gold, scope to burn, and is my best friend.
She is VERy intelligent.
On the ground she is the nicest most well mannered horse you can meet, the vet can do anything with her un sedated, you can clip her with the rope just laid over her neck. She is not a novice ride, and she wouldnt tolerate someone bouncing around on her back, but the bond I have with her is just amazing. I am a nervous jumper and she will take me round ANY SJing track, jump everything I point her at, and never even think of saying no.

I wouldnt think twice about having another one, but I wouldnt recommend one to someone who didnt want something with a lot of character. they are smart and have a sense of humour!


----------



## jodie3 (29 June 2011)

I had a Trevallion stallion who was quite simply the easiest horse I have ever owned!  He had the kindest nature, jumped like a stag, did a cracking dressage test and was a brilliant hack.  He was very affectionate and had a great character too. I did lots of shows with him and people were always amazed at how well behaved he was around other horses, I used to have to remind them that he was a stallion!  Because of him I have always thought that one day I would have another D but after reading all the replies it seems he wasn't typical D at all.  
My daughter had a Babylon mare on loan who was a complete witch, evil in the stable and field and her idea of fun on a hack was to try and throw herself under lorrys.  Needless to say she went back very quickly.


----------



## Maggie2009 (30 June 2011)

We have  Section D 14.1 mare,now aged 16 who we bought at the age of 8 for my then 10 year old daughter.She is very pretty,has a wonderful temprement and the glossiest coat .However,she can be sensitive and sharp,and needs a quiet,sympathetic rider in the arena,but out hacking is as good as gold,great in traffic and goes past hazards without batting an eyelid.She is always on her best behaviour at shows,and can be relied on to put on her best .She can be strong on the ground,in a headcollar and is known to have a technique of pulling away in a straight line and heading for the grass,or any other food lying around.I would not recommend a D for a novice or first time owner unless they were equal to the task of managing them.They do make wonderful allrounders though,and should not be overlooked for any discipline.


----------



## eahotson (30 June 2011)

They are individuals like any other breed.There is a lot of Andalucian blood in them.There is an excellent but expensive book about their history by I think, Wynn Davies.I have a Welsh chestnut gelding that I bought to get my confidence back after a sharp and spooky Highland.He was about 10years when I bought him.He has Derwen, Synod and Nebo blood in him.I am a nervous wimp and he is an absolute saint.Sire Synod Remington dam Synod Red Poppy.He was not a cheap buy but has been worth every penny to me.


----------



## cadefan (5 July 2011)

I have had 3 Ds under saddle so far: mare by Derwen Railway Express - quick learner, easy to back, straightforward but would have unnerved a total novice as so forward going. Gelding, Derwen lines, very similar to above. Stallion - Kentchurch/Llanarth lines - my dream horse, SO utterly amenable and wanting to please, cuddly, forward going, super jumper, and about to move up to medium BD. 
My mother has a connemara gelding - he is stubborn, very nappy to jump, and has very average paces - and he was not cheap by any stretch of the imagination!! However, there are a lot of nice connies out there, but they are usually more expensive than an equivalent D.


----------



## trendybraincell (5 July 2011)

Any pictures Cadefan?


----------



## Welsh section..doh! (17 July 2011)

I love my welshie to bits but he is quite the handful....I brought him as a young 4 yr old (he was very immature both mentally and physically) and he drove me crazy during the breaking process but I wouldn't dream of selling him (although ask me tomorrow and I may change my mind - it's a love hate relationship!!)

In all seriousness if you are looking for challenge then a welshie is the way forward....intelligent, good to jump, nice lateral movements and intelligent ....loving and nice to look at too!

Any tips on how anyone has curbed the bolshiness would be much appreciated!!!

Connie's are reliable and will tick alot of boxes but I find them a little too text book but then again it wasnt too long ago that I was told my horse would be better off as a burger!


----------



## rolsterlady (17 July 2011)

From personal experience, they are very stubborn, strong willed, feisty, strong, and unpredictable... but i love them none the less!

I am also sure you can get D's that are very laid back, i just haven't had the pleasure of knowing one!

I think when they are good, they are very good, but if you get on the wrong side of them you have a battle on your hands!

They ARE very pleasing for the eye i must say.


----------



## charlyan (17 July 2011)

Well I have a part bred of each breed and I would say their characters are in line with most of the comments on here.

The Welsh cross is certainly never a boring ride but he is my horse of a lifetime  
Full of character and still pushes the boundaries five years in. Having said that he is the kindest, most gentle horse ever, but certainly not suitable for complete novices, as he needs a confident handler and rider and is very much a "one person" horse. To sum it up, he will take advantage of any hesitation on the rider/ handlers part. It took me awhile to "earn" his respect. He will also occasionally throw mock spooks to try and get out of work but I love him to bits and will never part with him 

On the other hand, my connie x is sweet, kind and so biddable. He is probably the faster, more forward and sporty of the two but is easier to ride by a clear mile. When I got him a couple of years ago, I found it quite astonishing to have a horse that did as he was asked, no questions, no arguments and is nowhere as spooky. 

Movement and looks wise, they both have presence and amazing paces while still quite different. The Welsh x is very stallion-like and forthright with high knee action whilst the Connie x has very floaty paces and looks very elegant. They are also both very playful and love human contact. 

So it really depends what you want- personality, presence and a challenge- go for the welsh. An easier, more biddable ride, and plenty of style, go for the Connie


----------



## measles (17 July 2011)

We've had a Welsh D on livery for about 9 years now and she is the easiest, most delightful horse you could imagine


----------



## Pipkin (17 July 2011)

I love them but honestly every single one I have come across is a bit crazy 

I was lucky enough to be bought one when I was 11, possibly the most fun horse I`ve ever had and wouldn' bat an eye at a thing, BUT he was nappy, loved his mares WAY too much, really strong and if he didnt want to do something we wouldnt do it.
I ended up selling him to a family friend and he`s now nicknamed Boomerang because everytime he goes out on loan he comes straight back 
I`m hoping to buy him back one day so he can live out the rest of him years with me.


----------



## Syrah (17 July 2011)

If anyone is interested in a breeding chart, this http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ is a fab site.


----------



## SophieLouBee (17 July 2011)

I had the sweetest, safest, most loving, kind, genuine welsh D. I could ride him anywhere bareback in a headcollar, and he looked after me as a first time horse owner, and he was 3. 99% of the time he was an utter saint, I mean, you could never find a horse THIS safe. There was always that 1% though, it happened about three times in the three years I had him, that typical welsh streak would come out, and he'd just do as he pleased, swish his tail and his ears and say "no woman, lets do it my way"

As you can tell, he was my horse of a lifetime, and nothing can ever replace him. I think that welshies leave very big boots to fill when they depart.

Love the breed!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (18 July 2011)

I have never owned a welshie but i have known a few through friends all mares.
One was beautiful but quirky as hell not really a childs pony which is what she was bought for but lots of fun- she liked eating yoghurt and was a great hack. 
Another was a total ***** on the ground bargy stubborn awful in the stable but she responded well to a confident hand she just took the absolute mick if you let her. She was bought as a first horse because she jumped like a stag although she would nap and rear terribly and her flat work left a lot to be desired if you weren't bounced right out of the saddle but her jump WOW if you weren't confident for the first 10 mins and didn't take and **** she would jump the world. 
The last one was a lovely sweet mare on the ground she was terribly long backed but that left her with the most comfortable trot i have ever sat to. She had done no flat work and was very strong in the school but not in a dangerous way but she excelled out hacking and would go for hours. She also had a fairly decent pop in her (i took her in the novice 70cm and i am not the most confident jumper in the world but she was so much fun i laughed all the way round even when she jumped me right out the saddle and i landed on my bum complete with stirrups still intact at the very last fence). She was such a sweetheart.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 July 2011)

I've known two Welsh D's: the first one I bought after I'd lost my old boy. He was a lovely boy, ride & drive, and had a lovely temperament, but he was just that little bit too sharp for me, especially after I'd been used to a very placid ploddy type. It was a shame, I had no option but to sell him, he was a dear little man and was as honest as the day is long. He did need a lot of work tho' - I used to lunge him for about 20 mins before I rode him, if I didn't do it he'd be quite a handful!

The second Welsh D was a fellow livery at a yard I used to be at. He was a feisty little firedragon, one day he'd be a sweetie-pie and the next day he'd be a monster. His owner did a lot of competing with him, she put in a lot of work and on the day he'd be a total reptile with her. 

I think it depends on the way you are and the way you ride TBH. I certainly wouldn't recommend a Welsh D for a novice; and strongly feel they need a helluva lot of work in order to function.

You could always go for a cross-bred? Perhaps a TB/Arab X out of Welsh? (any section). That would be a nice mix. 

Sorry have no knowledge of Connemara's.


----------



## Carys (18 July 2011)

I have a 13 yr old sec D, had since 3 & wouldn't ever get anything else. She's fab to handle - regularly done by my parents (in their 80's !!). Can be a bit strong to ride occassionally especially if we keed doing the same thingin the same place (like cantering) but if you keep it varied she's fab & would jump the moon - gives anyone who's jumped her bags of confidence. 
Friend had a connie who was a nightmare but she's one of the very few I've ever heard of that was (did a lap of the arena between each jump on a WHP course!!).
Think as other's have said individual horses vary & a lot will depend on how they've been brought up.
Good luck with whichever one you decide to go with.


----------



## MizzPurpleKitten (18 July 2011)

I've got an amazing little Welsh Sec D Gedling, have owned him for nearly 14 years and he's the older, heavier set type of Welsh D with quite a bit of feather. He's so trustworthy and safe it's unbelieveable....you could literally put a 90yr old Grandma or a 2yr old Child on him and he'd behave impeccibly....he'd jump the moon if you asked him and pointed him at it, he's so loving and so sweet.

He's no world beater in the show ring or anything but he can produce a decent Dressage test at Novice level, he's shown up to Ciounty Level well (in his younger years mind....he has a quieter life now) and he's jumped at many an unaffilliated competition and always done pretty well.

He may not be HOYS material but he's a pretty boy, he's well put together, he has the perfect temperement and he's never sick or sorry (had the vet once in 14 yrs excluding vaccinations obviously).


----------



## Carlene (18 July 2011)

I have had my Welsh Section D mare for 10 years. We had some major fall outs when I first got her. But I persevered and she is the best friend that I could ever have asked for or wanted. She is retired now due to arthrytis but I would trust her with my life. She is incredibly loyal. 
However, she is mean to other horses from time to time. There is another welsh D that I know that is a gelding that is stubborn, disrespectful and unpleasant to other horses. I do not know of an easy going Section D, but they are lovely looking and good doers, they dont cost alot to keep. I am not sure that I would have another one though, it would have to be very special. I hope that this helps.


----------



## brucethegypsycob (18 July 2011)

i have a beautiful section d 2yr old from cwmesgair lines. i bought her purely on the basis of her very gentle temprement. i was also able to view her sire and her dam and other offspring all of whom had temprements to die for. so whilst she is gentle and laid back at home at shows she comes to life with the beautiful floaty  action of a section d.


----------



## POLLDARK (18 July 2011)

I have had two Welsh Sec D & both have been 'away with the fairies'. Complete head cases & sometimes dangerous to boot. Go for a New Forest every time but failing that a Connie.


----------



## jillenjoysherponies (18 July 2011)

It always makes me cringe when I see articles describing them as children's ponies, you'd have to be an educated child.  We've had several, more than several as I often handle youngsters for a breeder.  I think they do require an educated and reasonably brave rider but what they need most of all and what so many of them do not get, is good, consistent handling from a very young foal.  Unfortunately many of them get touted round the shows by their breeders,  made to trot flat out in the ring often with tins of pebbles shaken behind them and then when they are four, sold into the riding market.  Not the best education!  A sec D does not need a lot of excuse to jump about so much of the education is working with their energy and teaching them to relax.  It has to be noted too that a really good Sec D can be quite difficult to get used to pace wise.  They don't generally find it that easy to canter if they have a lot of knee action and therefore balance and tact in schooling has to be the watchword.  My mare on a sponsored ride has trotted whilst the rest were cantering fast - I promise you, you don't know where to put your bottom!   
So I'd treat them all as individuals, look into the background. If you buy a youngster, see what it has done (ideally stood in the field and taken to a couple of local shows quietly not dragged round the circuit and stabled all summer).   And so far I have yet to find one who doesn't jump.  They really do jump - again more work to balance them as their natural paces needs to be worked with not against.  I fyou hold them up with reins and martingale, they get shorter nad shorter until they come off  the ground as there is nowhere else to go.  To enjoy a welsh cob, I do believe you need to be a confident and educated rider ideally.  The combination of their temperament, the often difficult circumstances of their foal and young horse hood combined with the fantastic paces that have to be worked with and not against make them a challenge but often a very worthwhile one.


----------



## mszig (22 December 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, was searching my girls background and Yarty popped up in this thread. So glad I did not read this before I bought her in March as I still consider myself a novice owner (she is my first) and rider so might have put me off...but we are meant for each other. 

She is sweet, funny, opinionated and very intelligent. I would not trade her for any other despite having to be firm with her, she is still very green in the school but have from the first hack felt safe with her.


----------



## Alfiem (22 December 2011)

I have a D - but not one bred for the showring, and this is where I think the difference lies. 

Mine is very old fashioned, almost like a carthorse compared to the light and fancy ones that seem to be in fashion nowadays, I do dressage and RC with mine and he's as honest as the day, will try his heart out for you and is cheeky and fun with it too. He has the most trainable attitude and is like a mini warmblood in his dressage!!
He may get nowhere in the showring but I wouldn't have one of those headcase lightweight things if you paid me!
If I were to ever look for another D I would be looking at the performance studs NOT the showing ones, the better D's are bred with a job in mind, not looks alone.


----------



## scewal (22 December 2011)

I lost my welsh d x tb to colic this summer. She was 3/4 welsh. On the ground she was like a lamb to handle. The most loving mare i ever met. But riding she was very spooky and very forward going. Certainly not a novice or nervous ride. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## dollymix (22 December 2011)

Welsh Ds are full of character- but that's why I love them so much. Generally speaking, the Ds I've known and ridden haven't been novice horses but all have been 100% safe.

Taking my Luna as an example, she was a dream to back and ride away. From day one she was bold and brave and would happily hack alone with no hang ups whatsoever. She is strong though and on a field can bounce rather than walk - but saying that, she has never once bolted with me. She has tried it on with a more novice rider though who hacks her for me occasionally.... She calls her a power hack! But again, she's never had a problem as such... 

Temperament wise, she loves people and is the softest, soppiest horse I know. Getting her in from the field is like a scene from blank beauty! She gallops over as soon as she sees me, whinnying her head off! She can be bolshy though... She doesn't try it on with me but if other people catch her/ turn her out, if they are not experienced enough to put her in her place she goes at her own pace... I.e as fast as poss!

I honestly believe that if you find a D you like and build a bond with it, being firm but fair, you earn their trust and respect and will do anything for you. They are also incredibly clever and quick so can get themselves out of trouble before you have even realised that there's a problem.

Would I have another sec D? Absolutely!


----------



## EstherYoung (22 December 2011)

I had it descried to me once that they are very like arabs, in that they need their 'person'. Once they have that person, a more passionately loyal horse you couldn't wish for. But just like arabs, they are very easy to screw up.

I'm not a welsh person per se, but I had great fun competing my friend's part bred (one of Dr June's) and Wolf is half D too. As someone else said on this thread, you buy the horse not the breed.


----------



## claireandnadia (22 December 2011)

Love D's. Would love one as my next horse.


----------



## horsesforcourses (22 December 2011)

I had a partbred WC, bought as an unbroken 2yr old. Farmer delivered for us and loosed him straight out into the field.  No headcollar or nothing!! 

Scoody (came from farmer Scudamore)  took one look at one of his field companions (donkey) and hotfooted it straight over the hedge in to next field.  We spent the entire day trying to catch him,....everytime we went into one field- he would jump the opposite fence into the next one!!  Should have read the signs...he spent his entire life jumping out of his correct field-grass is always greener- was his motto.

Luckily, we lived in a quiet village, and looking back (30yrs) the neigbours were really good, as more often than not, he was grazing their lawns when they got up in the mornings.

But we had such a bond, that when i went to the field, and he was the other side of a fence,  i'd just call him, and he would jump back over to me.
Out riding with a friend, we tested this....i got off him in a field, told him to 'go'-  off he set, galloping across field, i then called him, and he immediately turn around and came running back. 

And yes, his talents were not un-used, he won virtually everything Show Jumping,
outjumping the horses in height and speed.  No fence was too big for him.

But......i have to say, i do not think i would be able to cope with him now I'm older, he was the ideal horse for a teenager, devil may care rider, as he was a very bucky and plungie type of horse.  If he knew he was on the way home, read all the time, he would gig and jog, canter on the spot, buck and fly buck.  But knew that i was enjoying it as well.  If he ever felt me loose my grip, he would stop immediately.

So, if you can gel with one, then they are the horse of a life time, and your soul partner.  Just be prepared and wear velcro jods.


----------



## hula (22 December 2011)

I part loaned a sec D back when I was 14 for 6months. what a lovely boy he was, however made me a bloody quiet rider, had to learn quick and be one step ahead or on the floor. He had an affinity for tanking off in the most awful places but pulling up 2m away from the road. 

I've also ridden a few others with a similar highly strung attitude. And all of them (think it's been
Mentioned on here before) had a very annoying incessant jog whilst out hacking, if you tried to pull them up you'd get a paddy, if you kicked them on to trot you'd be back at the stabled pretty  quick. And all were bloody good jumpers.

Saying that would love my own!  Know of a Connie ATM that was an utter nightmare between the ages of 5-7, but now aged 8/9 is an angel, could learn to ride on him.


----------



## NeverSayNever (22 December 2011)

if i were you Id ride as many of both as you can and if possible arrange a trial period. Important with any sale if you can get it but because D's can be so pushy and need firm boundaries a trial period would allow you to see if you're up to it should you find one you like

Ive had both breeds. My 7 year old Sec D is far safer than either my pure connie or connie x were to hack. They both had awesome jumps though and I would say as a rule are better for jumping if thats what floats your boat. My D can be spooky and very strong but there is nothing bad or unpredictable about her; she's a gem. I do think they really will take advantage of a complete novice however as has been proved when giving a pony ride to a friend's son of 12 whom she took off with  I equate them to the border collies of the horse world, far too damned clever but utterly adore them

have you considered a highland btw? They can be a bit strong and bolshy as well but arent as sharp as a lot of D's, I grew up riding highlands and pretty much taught myself in my childhood on some very forgiving and genuine examples.


----------



## katastrophykat (22 December 2011)

My D is the slightly demented type. He tested me to within an inch of my life when I bought him- he was 10 at the time! He can be a sod to catch (though we've pretty much got that cracked) and  occasionally buggers off in hand when he's wound up- so we don't take him anywhere in public without a bit in, and can be incredibly sharp ridden, especially if he thinks there's a chance of you coming off...! He also tries his heart out for me, produces some fabulous work when he's in the mood, and looks after me when I'm driving him (bought him as my first driving trials pony) and if I get lost in an obstacle he just sighs, waits for me to sort myself out and off we go again! He's worth his weight in gold to me, has improved my riden confidence no end- and it was fine to start with- as he does worry and you have to tell him everything is ok! He's improved my riding generally, as of he feels that you're off balance he will help you... To the floor! I've had ex pointers, schooled on bolters, and had an incredibly sharp tb x Connie, but Ru is more of an all round handful than any of them! I am still in my 20s and happier galloping and competing than happy hacking- he's most certainly not what I would have bought if I didn't want to compete. 

Best of luck if you do get one- let us know what you do! 

Ps... I'd love a Connie as well, but can't afford one!


----------



## mszig (22 December 2011)

Maybe I have been lucky, Have never seen her kick or fully rear...mini bucks when unhappy in previous bit and she nipped me once but after being shouted at then going in a huff at the back of her stable for sometime she has never done it again. I have been told I'm a quiet rider so maybe thats why we work...I cant kick her or use a crop (before she was mine I did witness her reaction to them) but I don't need to just we nudges and she responds really well. She is amazing in traffic, sometimes spooks at rediculous things but always takes me with her and tries SO hard in lessons. She reads my mind and we potter along nicely. Or maybe it is all still to come...she is only 6.

I'd recomend a D...but I am completely bias.


----------



## scrunchie (22 December 2011)

I used to ride a Sec D mare at my old riding school.

I was one of the few people she liked. She was a moody cow who loved to pull faces. She could be a complete pain in the ass if she didn't like you. I remember watching the instructor wrestling with her when trying to wash her feet so I offered to do it instead. The mare stood perfectly still for me.  I loved her to bits.


----------



## Morgan123 (22 December 2011)

I love my Welsh D but GOD is he hard work, and i'm an experienced owner. Would not buy one again I don't think, but on the other hand would also never sell the one i've got - once we got eachother figured (which took a long time) we do hvae a good partnership and i love him to bits... agree they're a little like arabs in needing their 'person' - though i think Ds are worse!!

On the other hand have never known a connie to be as .... 'different'.,... as a D - so if choosing by breed between the two and you don't fancy a challenge i'd go for a connie. 

I was at a kelly marks and Monty Roberts demo once nad Kelly said that she'd be out of business if it wasn't for Welsh Ds - so i think that says a lot. Of course they cna be fantastic, but you have to not mind having lots of 'downs' as well as enjoying the odd 'up'!


----------



## Megibo (22 December 2011)

just to further to my original post on here OP, i now have a welsh D x 3/4 tb and he doesn't have any of the character my pure girl does...not pretty either!
but he's only 18 months (OR so they said, we are getting dentist to age him) and he might look better next spring + have a bit more character.


----------



## MagicMelon (22 December 2011)

I had a pure bred Welsh D for about 4 years - loved him to pieces and still very very much regret selling him a couple of years ago (I did build into the contract that the new owner had to offer him to me first if they wished to sell).  He tested me horrifically when I got him as a 3yo.  His manners were nil, he would walk all over me (literally), break through stable doors, tank off when leading - you name it he did it!  Trying to teach him to travel was just dreadful, he would flip out in the trailer and spend the time with his front hooves off the ground... the times he actually jumped over the breast bar I cant even count on both hands!!  Spent months just driving round the field trying to make him chill out, but it was the leaving him in there - he had serious seperation issues (from people apparently!).  He was backed when I got him, but I had to take it right back to scratch as he was so nappy - it took 2 months just to get a trot out of him.  BUT with a LOT of very had work, he did improve to the point I was happy with him.  He would still slip back into being a brat regularly but just had to be reminded.  To ride, he turned out fantastic - yes, he would throw in some massive bucks when excited but knew when to behave.  I remember at the Highland Show, he was placed in the top 10 after behaving beautifully even though he was totally wired with the atmosphere but in the lap of honour, he let off the BIGGEST buck.  I've never had a horse with so much character.  We knew each other so well and I genuinelly felt he adored me!  

I ended up trying to sell him as I couldnt afford to compete 2 horses anymore and my other horse was the eventer which is my main thing.  I was very open about how he behaved and told people immediately that he would test them badly at first. A lady took him on the basis that if they didnt get on with him then to return him and I'd refund her in full.  He was back within a week having been dreadful with her to the point he'd apparently pinned her up against walls and bitten her!! Never did that with me, I guess he simply didnt respect her at all.  He ended up being sold to a 14yo girl though who actually he really took to and they've been fine together!  Some day, perhaps I'll get him back...  

I think Welsh D's are very particular, sensitive horses who like some people and dont gel with others.  Having gone through hell with mine at the beginning, he turned out well and I dont regret having him one bit.  I miss having such a huge character on my yard and would definately consider having another (would have one now if I could!).


----------



## mszig (22 December 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			I think Welsh D's are very particular, sensitive horses who like some people and dont gel with others. .
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with this, my girl either really likes someone, tolerates them or  shows complete dislike....in particular one lovely trimmer who when I left them alone for a min found herself pinned up against the wall  I heard shouting and ran back trimmer declared she really would just walk right over you wouldn't she...and I thought no she wouldn't, if she respected you.


----------



## SophieLouBee (22 December 2011)

Welsh d's have an opinion on everything and you'll know about it. I had one that went against all the supposed 'breed characteristics' and was so dopey it was unreal, he was my first horse as an unhandeled 2.5yo, at three and a bit he was broken and hacking out on his own with a 14yo me...
All the others I've dealt with have either been hot as hell or stubborn as hell. 
Connies I haven't had a lot to do with, but the ones I know are very placid and well mannered, but I think they look really plain. Both the newfies I broke in were stubborn but safe and I currently ride two highlands that are brilliant, one is typical dope on a rope, the other is a bit more heeby jeeby but still safe enough.


----------



## risky business (22 December 2011)

Iv got a welsh D and although she knows how to push all the wrong buttons I still love the daft mare! 

She's very sweet natured and wouldn't harm a fly, she's a sweetie on the ground and is very well mannered.

But like somone else said you have to be very strict! Let it slip once and they can keep pushing at it! 

To ride I find there exellent, can turn there good to any thing and they have an all mighty jump! My welshie is very brave, willing and intelligent. She will do anything for you but will question your authority before she agrees to anything! Wicked jump on her.

Sometimes I have to be her confidence and teacher and other times it's other way round. There very rewarding but hard work!


----------



## Suechoccy (22 December 2011)

I only know one WelshD ... gelding, same owner since 4yrs (now about 18yrs), she broke him in. He's always been a handful but a very rewarding handful. He's so quick to think, and has a low boredom threshold. Here's some things he does:

1. Tied up on a long leadrope outside a stable, the humans ignoring him so he slid open the stable door bolt, walked himself inside, pulled the door shut and slid the bolt shut then stood looking at us with pricked ears. We were killingourselves laughing but decided to ignore him to see what he'd do next ... he slid the bolt back, opened the door and reparked himself outside in his original position.

2. His owner had a winter of hunting on him ... 2-3 hours with the hunt, often followed by an hour trying to load him as he'd decide not to load to go home (he loaded keenly enough to come out each time).

3. Nipping my gelding when alongside, winding him up and racing him whenever we galloped, often with some bucks thrown in. Boys will be boys, sod the humans, let's have some fun is his mantra.

4. Undoing and removing rugs from other horses and putting them into the water trough.

Shall I continue?!

He has a big heart and a HUGE character.  Luckily his owner is both laidback and firm with him, and a good rider so she stays on when he decides to have some fun.


----------



## TheBayMonkey (22 December 2011)

I've had a pure D from Pennal lines, very laid back but would give a bit of oomph when asked. Very easy to live with, ride and train. My current boy has only a quarter welsh D in him from Nebo and Derwen lines but in-between the days he throws complete fits of lunacy he does have his 'cob' days where he can be a total angel and learns very quickly. I also thing he picks up his intelligence from the cob lines


----------



## mszig (22 December 2011)

Suechoccy said:



			1. Tied up on a long leadrope outside a stable, the humans ignoring him so he slid open the stable door bolt, walked himself inside, pulled the door shut and slid the bolt shut then stood looking at us with pricked ears. We were killingourselves laughing but decided to ignore him to see what he'd do next ... he slid the bolt back, opened the door and reparked himself outside in his original position.

.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha sounds right    When I've been inside stable mucking out, S was tied up outside, untied herself (she does this alot! never wonders off, I think she just objects to the implication she might ) she opened the door came in peed and then went back out to stand where she had been.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (22 December 2011)

I absolutely love welshies! I used to ride one enforce buddy. She was a 20yr old mare (in my sig) and she was very full of character. What I couldn't believe at how young he looked abd behaved. She deffinantly had a lot of character and hated to be separated from her best friend! She could have her moments, but I just loved her for it!!
I am now loaning the most handsome welshie I have seen, he is palomino and lovely and laid back. He doesn't like getting his feet wet and shivers of he doesn't have enough rugs on. But he is 17yr old and still going strong 

Also the mare had daylight turnout in winter unrugged and she was fine  she did hold her weight (that's why I started to ride her) though  typical pony!!


----------



## Polotash (22 December 2011)

I know of two people who have had lovely welsh D's - very calm and sensible. All the others I have known however, including two part breds of my own, were very sharp and opinionated!

I do know of someone who breeds welshy's in Brecon though, and all bar a couple are very easy going (including his lovely stallion who hacks out in a group with guests on). His name is Paul and website is Transwalestrails. He has a god range of sizes and ages, and all the geldings are used for riding holidays (no beginners) so are traffic proof and don't get silly in company or open spaces.


----------



## Annagain (22 December 2011)

Haven't read all the replies so I'm probably repeating. I've known quite a few in my time. 
Every single one has been bolshy, stubborn and very exciteable. They've also been some of the most talented, honest and loyal horses I've come across. I owned one for 14 years and I've never had such a strong bond with any other horse. I had total faith in him to get me to the other side of a fence safely, no matter how big. He could do lovely flatwork, but never wanted to! He was supremely confident bordering on arrogant but used it in the best possible way to give 100% and to be pretty unflappable in all conditions. He'd get very excited at the thought of jumping or going fast and spent lot of time on his back legs but it always felt like he had it under control and it never bothered me, there was no malice in him, he just had to get rid of his excess energy. 

He would do anythign for me but would barely move for my friend who was a much better rider than me - she hated his lack of manners on the ground and he knew it and made her pay when she rode him. Another very nervous friend adored him and spent hours with him in the field and stable. When she finally plucked up the courage to ride him, he was a total gent the whole time and really looked after her. That really summed him up. He died very unexpectedly of colic aged 27. It was horrible at the time but when I look back at it it was the best way for him to go and I never had a decision to make - he was looking after me to the very end.


----------



## cob&onion (22 December 2011)

Well my welsh D yearling is 19 months now, full of attitude and has a wild streak!! to make it more challenging he is still entire (only has the 1 that has dropped so still waiting ) when the girls in the next field are in season he is a nightmare!! however when there now and he's calm he has a lovely little personality   REAL CHARACTER!


----------



## brucethegypsycob (22 December 2011)

I have a 2 year old Cwmesgair welsh section D, mare. I bought her for her temprement (never mind her beauty). She is  gentle, a quick learner, and has manners to die for. She moves beautifully in the show ring.  As with any breed be it horses or dogs for that matter, you will always get mad ones and you will always get kind and gentle ones - IMHO if they have had a good start in life with no problems they should stay that way. Its only humans that change the way they behave and not always for the best. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## spotty_pony (22 December 2011)

I don't think I've ever met a Welsh D without character! I've ridden quite a few and they have all been quirky, sharp at times and all have had amazing movement. They all have fantastic temperaments too and make great all rounders as they will literally have a go at anything!

As others have said though, they don't suit everyone so if you want something quieter, I would definitely go for a Connie. Would you consider any other breeds?


----------



## Piglet (22 December 2011)

I have a part bred welsh D/Luso, very sharp and quirky, I don't know which side of his breeding his temperament comes from but most Welsh ponies I know are sharp.  Connemars are lovely but they have been too messed around and most are now been bred as Sport Ponies and seemed to have lost their original "typeness".  I may be old fashioned but they are now bred lighter.


----------



## cundlegreen (22 December 2011)

My Welsh D stallion obviously beats the trend. I've had him since a foal, and he's always been very laid back. If he wasn't  quite sure of something as in his younger days, he would just keep his head down and be very quiet. You can put anybody on him and he will look after them. The better they ride or drive, the better he will go. I would trust him with anybody. I think people forget the a lot of the "D"s are very line bred, and this would be why so many show unpleasant traits.
Some pics of him with a seven year old who was very unsafe in the saddle. He looked after her very carefully,


----------



## Goldenstar (22 December 2011)

I have a welsh section d crossed Clydesdale he's buzzy when he's in a d moment and placid when he's got his Clydesdale head on he's a lovely boy who does lots of jobs .


----------



## Silmarillion (22 December 2011)

My Welsh D was insane. Sold her and got an ID x Connemara (though I didn't know her breeding at the time) who really was the best thing since sliced bread. I prefer the Irish horses to the Welsh and wouldn't touch a Welsh D again. I think they just don't suit me.


----------



## MeganLindsx (22 December 2011)

My instructor had Tirclyn Sportsman (who won Novice National Champs) and he was lovely to ride and to handle but could get very tense and wasn't the easiest the ride. He doesn't have an ounce of malice in him though!!


----------



## barbann (6 January 2012)

I've had 2 Arabs (one mare, one gelding) and 18 months ago bought a 5 year old Section D mare as I've always loved them. I wanted another horse before I'm too old and couldn't find a nice enough Arab.  She is Derwen breeding, everyone thinks she is very pretty, my instructor rates her highly and she  loves being groomed and made a fuss of.  Even my absolutely non-horsey husband can handle her (he's had to recently as I broke my ankle). She is clever and quick but not spooky, well mannered, has never bolted, has put in the occasional buck when learning to canter but never worried me ( I am NOT brave).  The person I bought her from had obviously done a very good job of starting her off. I think they have to know where the boundaries are and who is boss without having to resort to any form of bullying.  She has got a couple of little quirks like hating water splashing on her back feet when she is being bathed but nothing I can't live with. I think she is wonderful and wouldn't change her for anything.


----------



## pugsandponies (7 January 2012)

My Sec D is an absolute saint - quiet and sane enough for my ten year old (novice) sister to get on and have a go, totally bombproof, but she's forward going, does a nice dressage test, and will happily jump 3ft3


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (7 January 2012)

I have two sec D's - half-brothers, chalk and cheese. Both are Nebo on the sire sides and the younger one is line-bred Nebo on the dam side. 
The younger line-bred one had a very unfortunate start in life which has resulted in a lot of handling issues which are taking a lot of time and patience to resolve. His nature seems to be complex, ultra sharp, a real worrier, deeply offended by anything other than calm patient handling but also curious, very bright and a funny mixture of bold and scared. Things he's had issues with in the past are deeply ingrained, new things introduced properly are no issue. He's bottom of the herd order despite being the biggest but generally fairly rubbish with humans. He definitely needed someone to bond with him in order to trust. He can be very loving and communicative - drives me nuts but I love him to bits. Suspect he will be a life's work!
Big brother on the other hand was a stallion till 6, was the most calm friendly laid-back stallion, though a bit bossy with his herd..tends you look at you in a dignified but slightly baffled manner when you ask him to do something, then generally good-naturedly humours you. He is still learning to use his body tactfully around humans but there is no malice in his bargeyness if you happen to be in the way of something he needs to check up on..he just forgets you are a feeble human sometimes....again that's work in progress. Like his little half-bro he is very 'chatty'. Both of them are pigs when it comes to food.
I also rode a Welsh D gelding years ago for someone who was jumping for Wales..people used to laugh at him in the collecting ring and say 'what have you brought that carthorse for?" They soon stopped laughing when they saw how he jumped. In the stable he was mannerly, kind, loving, interested and loved human company - really not fussed about other horses. But he had to be clipped with dog clippers over several nights as he was so twitchy about it and we never got that out of him. He was lovely to hack, forward-going, had to stay awake but generally reasonably sane.
I love the breed, and their quirks...but they're not everyone's cup of tea for good reason! I sometimes ride something else belonging to someone else and think 'Hmmm would be nice to have a quiet life sometimes' and then I go straight back to my beautiful lovable, challenging D boys. 
Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Ladydragon (7 January 2012)

I've really enjoyed this thread...  Although I'm not sure if it's a good or bad thing that I hadn't seen it before we got our baby recently...  

He's a rather gorgeous 8mth foal with Nebo and Derwyn lines on his sire's side...  Parc on mum's...  He is a bit of a doll though and the yard cuddlebug...  It's already very clear that he's bonded particularly strongly with my husband - he'll follow him around like a limpet...

He's a typical baby in the field but so far, he's amazingly laid back and easy to handle...  I'll keep my fingers crossed he doesn't turn into a total lunatic...


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 January 2012)

My D was 16hh, by Trevallian Ap Comet out of Pantagorian Eirlys, bought him at 6 months, died aged 30. Totally sound all his life, kind and honest, did everything easily and willingly.  He was thought to by 'hot' by many but he was just a forward going horse and remained that way until retirement at 27.

As a 6 year old he was borderline too much for me and I sent him to a friend for more work.  The horse did a pleasure ride on the Sunday followed by 6 mornings cubbing and then another pleasure ride the following Sunday.  His attitude on the Monday was - what are we doing today, I am not tired !!

he simply bounced through life with a smile on his face. I do wonder if people mis-understand a welsh cobs spark for naughtiness.  You do need to enjoy a forward thinking horse if you want a welsh cob.

It took me a while to get used to his way of going and I used a biggish bridle out hunting, but he was as safe as houses, pony agility in a horse body.  Jumped like a stag, rock hard feet, lived on pony nuts and hay, didn't trouble the vet until older age when harvest mites affected him.

All horses are different and D's are not dopes on ropes or ride once a month types but I would love my boy back for another 30 years of loyal service.  If you are looking for one stick to a well schooled one that has been brought up to be polite, ideally one that has not been shown in hand.


----------



## foxy1 (7 January 2012)

The Welsh D's are a forward thinking breed and all jump like stags. I've had some (5 to be precise) nappy, ungenuine connemaras and found the New Forests without exception (and I've had a few of them too) have a big buck in them. At least with the D's if you give them somewhere to go they will get moving!

I should say that I was a dealer for a few years so maybe I only got the naughty connies but never had a D I couldn't sort out, whereas the connies were sold on a wing and a prayer!


----------



## Merlin11 (7 January 2012)

I have a welsh part bred and love him to bits. He is full of character, can be cheeky but very loveable too. They are an intelligent breed and good all rounders. He goes but is also very safe. If you want to go he'll go but he will also toddle along and you can put a child on him. One thing I would say is they like company and he is not keen on hacking alone and can be very stubborn on that one. He is the boss of my four although not the biggest but he also allows the smallest to share his feed. If you want character, friendship and a fairly safe ride you can't go far wrong with a welshie.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (7 January 2012)

I love Section D's, we used to breed them, had pue bred and part bred Section D's
They were all lovely to handle, even our stallion, he had wonderful manners on the ground but could be a little sharp to ride, but if you had the confidence he was fantastic. 
I backed our pure bred Section D mare years ago and I did have a nasty accident when she spooked one day but other than that she was very good, again sensitive and could be sharp but she was good to hack out alone.

I also worked at a welsh cob stud, the young colts were a little scary at times  but nothing a bit of handling would not sort out.

I think they are not for a complete novice on the whole as they are a bit sharp, but I would have a Section D again, but they are all different after all, but in my experience they can be a handful. Gentle but sensitive I would say overall.

BTW cundlegreen, your stallion is lovely


----------

